# Atlas- features you like and don't like



## sMartino (Sep 16, 2010)

What do you like and what you don't like about your Atlas? Im still trying to decide if Atlas is the vehicle to get.


----------



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

There are already a few threads opened very similar to the question your asking. But, if you were asking me, I would say wait a bit longer so they can get all the bugs worked out. I like the vehicle, but I have had many issues with my atlas and it is currently at the dealership for the fourth time getting things fixed. 

Like
- Nav in my gauge cluster
- AWD
- It's quiet
- 8 speed trans
- Cooled/ heated seats
- Large third row - Main reason why I bought it
- 360 camera - Probably the best feature

Dislike
- quality issues
- Needs more torque


----------



## sMartino (Sep 16, 2010)

rider5000 said:


> There are already a few threads opened very similar to the question your asking. But, if you were asking me, I would say wait a bit longer so they can get all the bugs worked out. I like the vehicle, but I have had many issues with my atlas and it is currently at the dealership for the fourth time getting things fixed.
> 
> Like
> - Nav in my gauge cluster
> ...


Is 360 camera only on SEL Premium?


----------



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

Yes, only on the Premium. I use it all the time. Going through tight places making sure not to scratch my rims and making sure I'm parked center. I don't want any door dings from a bad park job.


----------



## sMartino (Sep 16, 2010)

rider5000 said:


> There are already a few threads opened very similar to the question your asking. But, if you were asking me, I would say wait a bit longer so they can get all the bugs worked out. I like the vehicle, but I have had many issues with my atlas and it is currently at the dealership for the fourth time getting things fixed.
> 
> Like
> - Nav in my gauge cluster
> ...


What quality issue did you experience?


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

rider5000 said:


> There are already a few threads opened very similar to the question your asking. But, if you were asking me, I would say wait a bit longer so they can get all the bugs worked out. I like the vehicle, but I have had many issues with my atlas and it is currently at the dealership for the fourth time getting things fixed.
> 
> Like
> - Nav in my gauge cluster
> ...


I️ would dispute the needs more torque. Compared to its other six cylinder contemporaries, it’s got boat loads of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Ringer (Jul 13, 2007)

I really like our Atlas, actually. But my wife, who I bought it for, does not like it. She is small, and can’t find a comfortable seating position. She hates that the SEL we have doesn’t have a compass, hates the touch screen ( prefers actual buttons for things), wishes the glass opened independently on the hatch, hates the poor gas mileage, and a few other things. And really, she just wishes she could have her 2013 Toyota Highlander back. 

I, on the other hand, like the increase in space, love the interior and all the controls (they are very similar to my 2015 Golf R that I am used to), like the styling, and like how it drives. I don’t think the Atlas needs more power—these people citing 0-60 times are nuts. Who is stoplight-drag-racing their 3-row SUV? It accelerates for on ramps and passing more than adequately. The only things I can think of that I don’t like is that the Atlas blocks menu/settings screens while driving (I get the safety aspect, but what if I’m the passenger? Why can’t I change settings if I’m not even the driver? My Golf R blocks no menus while driving), and I HATE HATE HATE the fake exhaust tips. So stupid.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

sMartino said:


> What do you like and what you don't like about your Atlas? Im still trying to decide if Atlas is the vehicle to get.


Bear in mind the majority of opinions you'll see on here are from people with issues who've come here for help. You won't hear from the tens of thousands of people happily driving with no issues. Same with every model. Hopefully you know that...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sMartino said:


> What do you like and what you don't like about your Atlas? Im still trying to decide if Atlas is the vehicle to get.


Like:

You can turn heated and vented seats on simultaneously (great for rainy days)
The rear turn signals are finally separate from the brake lights!
360 Cam and 360 PDC is cool (uses the park assistant sensors on side of car)
Car remembers things when you restart like which drive mode and if heated/vented seats were on
Heated steering wheel physical button (the touareg had it in the digital climate menu and you had to wait forever to access it)
The tilt mirror on the pass side can be set to dip to where you want it
You can zoom in and out on the nav on the digital cockpit using steering wheel controls
Haptic feedback on the discover media system


Dislike:

Foot trunk is weird to use. I don't like having to kick then step back then wait. Others do it better
LED headlights are weak AF
Auto high beams always reset with restart (might vagcom it)
The foot pedal is mounted from the top like a japanese suv rather than on the floor like most euro cars and other vws
The LED puddle lights only come on once the auto fold mirrors fold out. Stupid
No auto dim exterior mirrors at 50k
Park assistant has a hard time finding perpendicular spots (the tig lets you toggle the perp and parallel modes- the atlas is only auto sense)
The VW media share app has been essentially blocked and inhibits my tablet rear seat entertainment oem setup
Because we only get discover media and not discover pro, we cannot have the nav on the digital cockpit and the screen at the same time
No speed limit info transfers over to the digital cockpit when in nav mode
The ACC has a hard time picking up cars at stop lights when you approach


----------



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

sMartino said:


> What quality issue did you experience?


- Headliner cut too short. You notice it by the door seals and can see the edge of the headliner.
- Lower rear door trim was pulling back. Tape that held it on was not sticking.
- Headlight had an LED that turned blue. Very noticable
- Rear carpet is cut short
- Fan in passenger seat is making noise
- Threads on the AC high pressure line are not right. Looks to be drilled too big before being tapped.
- Rear tail light had some defects. Looks like it was sanded.
- Driver b pillar trim was scratched from factory.

Hopefully all of this will be addressed when I get it back this time. I don't like the fact that my new vehicle will be pulled apart and put back together. Doesn't make it feel new with less than 2000 miles on it, and almost 500 of those were going back and forth from the dealer...


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

I feel like I researched the hell out of it before buying and have zero regrets about the purchase, but one thing I don't like that I didn't consider was that the rear liftgate can't be closed using the button on the driver door. That button seems only to open it. I also get some weirdness with the graphics in the virtual cockpit (not the diesel gauges that some others posted) when I have the map display enabled. I'll take a video and post it soon.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

wooble said:


> .....the rear liftgate can't be closed using the button on the driver door. That button seems only to open it.....


That would obviously be for safety. Are you going to take full responsibility for closing the hatch on a small child?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

wooble said:


> I feel like I researched the hell out of it before buying and have zero regrets about the purchase, but one thing I don't like that I didn't consider was that the rear liftgate can't be closed using the button on the driver door. That button seems only to open it. I also get some weirdness with the graphics in the virtual cockpit (not the diesel gauges that some others posted) when I have the map display enabled. I'll take a video and post it soon.


I get that same issue with the maps. When zoomed out a little, it tends to almost jitter or shutter on the screen. Like it is shifting around. But it does not do it when zoomed way out or way in. I think it is normal for the map but I don't like it.

I am also having the diesel issues.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

wooble said:


> I feel like I researched the hell out of it before buying and have zero regrets about the purchase, but one thing I don't like that I didn't consider was that the rear liftgate can't be closed using the button on the driver door. That button seems only to open it. I also get some weirdness with the graphics in the virtual cockpit (not the diesel gauges that some others posted) when I have the map display enabled. I'll take a video and post it soon.


It can be closed with the button on the drivers door, you must hold the button as a safety feature 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

ice4life said:


> I get that same issue with the maps. When zoomed out a little, it tends to almost jitter or shutter on the screen. Like it is shifting around. But it does not do it when zoomed way out or way in. I think it is normal for the map but I don't like it.
> 
> I am also having the diesel issues.


Yes, that is exactly what I’m seeing. It is very annoying.


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

0macman0 said:


> It can be closed with the button on the drivers door, you must hold the button as a safety feature
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

0macman0 said:


> It can be closed with the button on the drivers door, you must hold the button as a safety feature
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can also close it with the remote as well. You just have to be standing behind the car when you initiate the command for safety purposes.


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

rider5000 said:


> - Headliner cut too short. You notice it by the door seals and can see the edge of the headliner.
> - Lower rear door trim was pulling back. Tape that held it on was not sticking.
> - Headlight had an LED that turned blue. Very noticable
> - Rear carpet is cut short
> ...


I just noticed a headliner issue in a small spot near my drivers door too. So annoying. Interested to hear how your dealer took care of this. I’m always afraid of them making things worse.


----------



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

Bring it in and point it out. The whole headliner was replaced on mine, but make sure they check the new one before removing the old one. The first new headliner had the same problem as the original one and they had to order a second. The Second one was fine and when installed looks perfect. I was skeptical about it, but glad it was replaced.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks. I'm currently in a 3.6l Grand Cherokee and 2009 2.0T Passat Wagon.
I'm considering the Atlas for the space, transmission but low torque could be a deal-breaker.
With Diesel this may have been different.




rider5000 said:


> There are already a few threads opened very similar to the question your asking. But, if you were asking me, I would say wait a bit longer so they can get all the bugs worked out. I like the vehicle, but I have had many issues with my atlas and it is currently at the dealership for the fourth time getting things fixed.
> 
> Like
> - Nav in my gauge cluster
> ...


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Good one. I'm wondering how torque compares to current 6 cyl. Grand Cherokee in real driving?





The Ringer said:


> I really like our Atlas, actually. But my wife, who I bought it for, does not like it. She is small, and can’t find a comfortable seating position. She hates that the SEL we have doesn’t have a compass, hates the touch screen ( prefers actual buttons for things), wishes the glass opened independently on the hatch, hates the poor gas mileage, and a few other things. And really, she just wishes she could have her 2013 Toyota Highlander back.
> 
> I, on the other hand, like the increase in space, love the interior and all the controls (they are very similar to my 2015 Golf R that I am used to), like the styling, and like how it drives. I don’t think the Atlas needs more power—these people citing 0-60 times are nuts. Who is stoplight-drag-racing their 3-row SUV? It accelerates for on ramps and passing more than adequately. The only things I can think of that I don’t like is that the Atlas blocks menu/settings screens while driving (I get the safety aspect, but what if I’m the passenger? Why can’t I change settings if I’m not even the driver? My Golf R blocks no menus while driving), and I HATE HATE HATE the fake exhaust tips. So stupid.
> 
> ...


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

tallguy09 said:


> Good one. I'm wondering how torque compares to current cyl. Grand Cherokee in real driving?


I can’t compare it too the GC, but it has more low end than the Pilot IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

0macman0 said:


> I can’t compare it too the GC, but it has more low end than the Pilot IMO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 3.6 GC makes 293 hp and 260 lb-ft @4000 rpm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

BsickPassat said:


> The 3.6 GC makes 293 hp and 260 lb-ft @4000 rpm
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Atlas is 266 @ 2750

Negligible increase, but it comes on much lower in the rev range. Peak numbers are only part of the story.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGreyWolf (Oct 18, 2017)

*Temp disable the warning klaxons in a car wash!*

One nice thing would be to have a carwash feature. When I go through you'd think I was being impacted on all sides by cars, people, curbs, etc. Alarms go off like a circus scene. It would be nice to quickly disable them all and I could listen to my radio in peace while it goes through the tunnel bath!


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

ice4life said:


> Like:
> 
> You can turn heated and vented seats on simultaneously (great for rainy days)
> The rear turn signals are finally separate from the brake lights!
> ...


Welcome to the MQB platform. The GTI doesn't even have floor mounted pedals.



The Ringer said:


> I really like our Atlas, actually. But my wife, who I bought it for, does not like it. She is small, and can’t find a comfortable seating position. She hates that the SEL we have doesn’t have a compass, hates the touch screen ( prefers actual buttons for things), wishes the glass opened independently on the hatch, hates the poor gas mileage, and a few other things. And really, she just wishes she could have her 2013 Toyota Highlander back.
> 
> I, on the other hand, like the increase in space, love the interior and all the controls (they are very similar to my 2015 Golf R that I am used to), like the styling, and like how it drives. I don’t think the Atlas needs more power—these people citing 0-60 times are nuts. Who is stoplight-drag-racing their 3-row SUV? It accelerates for on ramps and passing more than adequately. *The only things I can think of that I don’t like is that the Atlas blocks menu/settings screens while driving *(I get the safety aspect, but what if I’m the passenger? Why can’t I change settings if I’m not even the driver? My Golf R blocks no menus while driving), and I HATE HATE HATE the fake exhaust tips. So stupid.
> 
> ...


This can be eliminated with the VAG-COM.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

NoDubJustYet said:


> Welcome to the MQB platform. The GTI doesn't even have floor mounted pedals.


Yeah it's not just mqb. Strangely my touareg had one mounted at the top too. I always hated this compared to the floor mounted. My other 3 vws (tn, mx, de) all had floor mounted.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

tallguy09 said:


> Good one. I'm wondering how torque compares to current cyl. Grand Cherokee in real driving?


 I had a 17 overland 6cyl. I think the atlas is faster off the line. However, the gc had better passing ability. The air suspension on the overland was very wallowy (for a lack of a better way of putting it). That thing rolled like crazy around turns. Considering the atlas is much longer, Im surprised at how much better it drives. And bumping the atlas shifter into sport mode really makes a difference when on the highway. The sport mode on the gc was so harsh and it revved The engine way up like it was in the wrong gear. The turning radius on the atlas compared to the gc also impressed me as I park in a deck and noticed the difference. The bigger atlas is easier to maneuver.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Very helpful comments!

I thought the Grand Cherokee has a great tight turning radius.




ice4life said:


> I had a 17 overland 6cyl. I think the atlas is faster off the line. However, the gc had better passing ability. The air suspension on the overland was very wallowy (for a lack of a better way of putting it). That thing rolled like crazy around turns. Considering the atlas is much longer, Im surprised at how much better it drives. And bumping the atlas shifter into sport mode really makes a difference when on the highway. The sport mode on the gc was so harsh and it revved The engine way up like it was in the wrong gear. The turning radius on the atlas compared to the gc also impressed me as I park in a deck and noticed the difference. The bigger atlas is easier to maneuver.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ice4life said:


> Yeah it's not just mqb. Strangely my touareg had one mounted at the top too. I always hated this compared to the floor mounted. My other 3 vws (tn, mx, de) all had floor mounted.


Floor mounted is great when you drive a manual, for rev-matching techniques.

Not, with floor mats (and weathertech liners), so much debris gets trapped around the pedals, as the floor mats cannot cover that area well.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BsickPassat said:


> Floor mounted is great when you drive a manual, for rev-matching techniques.
> 
> Not, with floor mats (and weathertech liners), so much debris gets trapped around the pedals, as the floor mats cannot cover that area well.


Fair arguments all around. Still prefer floor mounted.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Why is the valet key taken from the top of the key. I wish it was on the part which connects to your keychain like nearly every other smart key. The intention is that you use the key only for emergencies. However some of us still use valet parking and it is a bitch to have to give them all my keys and hold just the emergency key, rather than just pulling the fob off and giving it to them like all my other smart key cars.


----------



## AK5555 (Nov 5, 2017)

After 500 miles what bothers us the most is the 16 gallon gas tank. Everything else is good so far. We have not had any issues with the cars power like everybody is complaining about.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

AK5555 said:


> After 500 miles what bothers us the most is the 16 gallon gas tank. Everything else is good so far. We have not had any issues with the cars power like everybody is complaining about.


I have said plenty of times that I think the VR6 power is adequate. I guess people expect race cars in this segment now- I get that the 3.0t s/c is a great engine choice, but to get a comparably equipped Q7 3.0t prem plus to an atlas SEL Prem, you would pay 18k more. And rightfully so! Who the f would pay 60 +k for a VW. NOBODY hence why the 'reg is dead. 

Typical VW forum goers bitching they want what they don't have- then when its offered not buying it anyway.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

AK5555 said:


> After 500 miles what bothers us the most is the 16 gallon gas tank. Everything else is good so far. We have not had any issues with the cars power like everybody is complaining about.


I think it is like 18 isn’t it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> I have said plenty of times that I think the VR6 power is adequate. I guess people expect race cars in this segment now- I get that the 3.0t s/c is a great engine choice, but to get a comparably equipped Q7 3.0t prem plus to an atlas SEL Prem, you would pay 18k more. And rightfully so! Who the f would pay 60 +k for a VW. NOBODY hence why the 'reg is dead.
> 
> Typical VW forum goers bitching they want what they don't have- then when its offered not buying it anyway.


More than adequate. The motor has a lot of character, sounds good, and a fat torque curve. I’m not sure as well why people want to hate on something thy have no interest in...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AK5555 (Nov 5, 2017)

ice4life said:


> I have said plenty of times that I think the VR6 power is adequate. I guess people expect race cars in this segment now- I get that the 3.0t s/c is a great engine choice, but to get a comparably equipped Q7 3.0t prem plus to an atlas SEL Prem, you would pay 18k more. And rightfully so! Who the f would pay 60 +k for a VW. NOBODY hence why the 'reg is dead.
> 
> Typical VW forum goers bitching they want what they don't have- then when its offered not buying it anyway.


Yeah. The power is fine. A lot better than Pilot. We test drove both back to back. We sold back a Q7 TDI before the Atlas. Atlas not on that same level as the Q7 TDI but it drives pretty good.


----------



## AK5555 (Nov 5, 2017)

tallguy09 said:


> 16USG? That surprises me, should be closer to 21USG = 80l but probably to do with overall weight of the vehicle and other considerations?
> Does that mean one tank would take you only around 480km/305miles?






0macman0 said:


> I think it is like 18 isn’t it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah you guys are right. Car and Driver says 18.6. I thought the salesperson said it was 16. We got almost 350 out of the tank. Q7 was 26 gallon tank with 500 mile range.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

AK5555 said:


> Yeah you guys are right. Car and Driver says 18.6. I thought the salesperson said it was 16. We got almost 350 out of the tank. Q7 was 26 gallon tank with 500 mile range.


VW spec sheet says 18.6

https://newspress-vwusamedia.s3.ama.../7350-2018+Atlas+Technical+Specifications.pdf


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> ......Who the f would pay 60 +k for a VW.......


I don't buy a vehicle based on the shape of the logo on the grill.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

0macman0 said:


> More than adequate. The motor has a lot of character, sounds good, and a fat torque curve. I’m not sure as well why people want to hate on something thy have no interest in...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's very good to know! I'll test drive one soon, one can only find out for oneself I suppose. "Adequate" means something different for each of us I'd say.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

tallguy09 said:


> That's very good to know! I'll test drive one soon, one can only find out for oneself I suppose. "Adequate" means something different for each of us I'd say.


I think the biggest thing your notice is it is very linear on power delivery, the torque curve is nearly flat, just tapering a little at redline. It has more usable power down low than most other v6s I have driven.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

0macman0 said:


> I think the biggest thing your notice is it is very linear on power delivery, the torque curve is nearly flat, just tapering a little at redline. It has more usable power down low than most other v6s I have driven.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree- Much more low end power. But like I said, if you put it in S (not drive mode, but transmission only), the power is much more readily available on the high end. It does a good job of remapping the shift points without being too harsh.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

ice4life said:


> I agree- Much more low end power. But like I said, if you put it in S (not drive mode, but transmission only), the power is much more readily available on the high end. It does a good job of remapping the shift points without being too harsh.


Sounds like music in my ears since my current 3.6l V6 Pentastar engine in the '14 Grand Cherokee is almost useless in the lower rpm range, at least that's how I feel about it.
I read that it's a modern engine but doesn't pull...
Thanks!


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

So I have to say after owning for about a month, my biggest gripe right now is the headlights. Aesthetically, look great, love the signature led lighting and the turn signals. But the output definitely needs to be improved. I posted elsewhere that I am not sure if it is the bulb itself, the reflector housing or the beam angle - but I would definitely like to see an improvement. After coming from an X5 with headlight washers (I am definitely more aware of ensuring I keep the lights clean at gas stations etc which diminished the output during our winter snow/slush driving).

Not sure if there is an easy fix for replacing bulbs or if the headlights are sealed units


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

jkopelc said:


> So I have to say after owning for about a month, my biggest gripe right now is the headlights. Aesthetically, look great, love the signature led lighting and the turn signals. But the output definitely needs to be improved. I posted elsewhere that I am not sure if it is the bulb itself, the reflector housing or the beam angle - but I would definitely like to see an improvement. After coming from an X5 with headlight washers (I am definitely more aware of ensuring I keep the lights clean at gas stations etc which diminished the output during our winter snow/slush driving).
> 
> Not sure if there is an easy fix for replacing bulbs or if the headlights are sealed units


I wonder if it’s the beam angle that needs to be adjusted. I came from a QX56 with HID and I like the atlas light output equally or better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

0macman0 said:


> I wonder if it’s the beam angle that needs to be adjusted. I came from a QX56 with HID and I like the atlas light output equally or better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it's strange. It seems like below the main beams/drls are a bunch of square looking lights that do nothing. I think overseas those lights are for matrix lighting which is illegal here. It would provide more lighting. The main beams are weak, and the auto high beams barely come on.


----------



## WeeeZer14 (May 25, 2012)

ice4life said:


> it's strange. It seems like below the main beams/drls are a bunch of square looking lights that do nothing. I think overseas those lights are for matrix lighting which is illegal here. It would provide more lighting. The main beams are weak, and the auto high beams barely come on.


I think I saw in a video that the row of square modules under the main lights are actually the high beams. (So you are probably right that those would be matrix if allowed in the US.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

WeeeZer14 said:


> I think I saw in a video that the row of square modules under the main lights are actually the high beams. (So you are probably right that those would be matrix if allowed in the US.)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are the high beams as stated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

0macman0 said:


> They are the high beams as stated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it- I was going to say, there were clearly diodes in there.

Lights still could be better for LED.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Got it- I was going to say, there were clearly diodes in there.
> 
> Lights still could be better for LED.


I’ve never pulled factory OEM leds, are they like the aftermarket ones with the driver module and heatsink behind them? Suppose you could always upgrade.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

jkopelc said:


> So I have to say after owning for about a month, my biggest gripe right now is the headlights. Aesthetically, look great, love the signature led lighting and the turn signals. But the output definitely needs to be improved. I posted elsewhere that I am not sure if it is the bulb itself, the reflector housing or the beam angle - but I would definitely like to see an improvement. After coming from an X5 with headlight washers (I am definitely more aware of ensuring I keep the lights clean at gas stations etc which diminished the output during our winter snow/slush driving).
> 
> Not sure if there is an easy fix for replacing bulbs or if the headlights are sealed units


Sorry for my ignorance. It comes with LED or Xenon (HID) lights?
My recent vehicles German made '09 Passat came with Osram 35W Xenon burners, great output, same with my current Grand Cherokee, both come with auto-leveling, beam angle can't be adjusted from inside...
If LED output is lower than HID then why are they using LED's, only curious.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

tallguy09 said:


> Sorry for my ignorance. It comes with LED or Xenon (HID) lights?
> My recent vehicles German made '09 Passat came with Osram 35W Xenon burners, great output, same with my current Grand Cherokee, both come with auto-leveling, beam angle can't be adjusted from inside...
> If LED output is lower than HID then why are they using LED's, only curious.


It comes with LEDs. I don’t know if the output is actually lower than Xenon (HID), but some of the advantages are no warmup period, much more durable, longer life, reduced electricity requirements, and simpler control electronics


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

0macman0 said:


> It comes with LEDs. I don’t know if the output is actually lower than Xenon (HID), but some of the advantages are no warmup period, much more durable, longer life, reduced electricity requirements, and simpler control electronics


Ok. I heard that LEDs are great, however, they are also hi-tech, low-beams require a fan to circulate the heat produced in the rear of the LED to the front of the lamp assembly, otherwise ice would build up in the winter...
I wish all that stuff would be more affordable and for sure much easier to replace down the road...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

tallguy09 said:


> Ok. I heard that LEDs are great, however, they are also hi-tech, low-beams require a fan to circulate the heat produced in the rear of the LED to the front of the lamp assembly, otherwise ice would build up in the winter...
> I wish all that stuff would be more affordable and for sure much easier to replace down the road...


VW headlights are pretty cheap. I remember when my CC with xenon AFS was in an accident, I was cringing at the cost of the headlights. But VW makes cheapo US DOT approved specific headlights that are significantly less than the euro counter parts. The whole unit was like $350 (I was expecting $2k+ given the LEDs, xenon, and AFS element).

Here's an Atlas one for $300 on ebay now..
https://www.ebay.com/i/201998169401?chn=ps&dispctrl=1


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

ice4life said:


> VW headlights are pretty cheap. I remember when my CC with xenon AFS was in an accident, I was cringing at the cost of the headlights. But VW makes cheapo US DOT approved specific headlights that are significantly less than the euro counter parts. The whole unit was like $350 (I was expecting $2k+ given the LEDs, xenon, and AFS element).
> 
> Here's an Atlas one for $300 on ebay now..
> https://www.ebay.com/i/201998169401?chn=ps&dispctrl=1


Interesting and if that one is genuine, looks like it, that may be the reason for the performance? 
21W LED low beam and 39W for High beam so using 2 different LED's...


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

tallguy09 said:


> Interesting and if that one is genuine, looks like it, that may be the reason for the performance?
> 21W LED low beam and 39W for High beam so using 2 different LED's...


I’d love to see what the actual emitters look like internally, if they are arrays or not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

0macman0 said:


> I’d love to see what the actual emitters look like internally, if they are arrays or not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's pretty cool they went with LED headlights. I was disappointed to see the Passat move to cheap halogen when they started US production in 
Chattanooga, Tennessee, worst where the tiny daytime running lights that often burned out quickly...
I changed HID Xenon bulb first after 8 years so durability I do not see as a big factor, it's just another technology, next is Laser lights...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

tallguy09 said:


> It's pretty cool they went with LED headlights. I was disappointed to see the Passat move to cheap halogen when they started US production in
> Chattanooga, Tennessee, worst where the tiny daytime running lights that often burned out quickly...
> I changed HID Xenon bulb first after 8 years so durability I do not see as a big factor, it's just another technology, next is Laser lights...


The b6 passat had halogen projectors for most of the trims. And they were made in Germany. And the Drls were the low beams.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

BsickPassat said:


> The b6 passat had halogen projectors for most of the trims. And they were made in Germany. And the Drls were the low beams.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


You right. I have a B6 Highline, came with the neat cornering light...


----------



## DZD (Mar 25, 2007)

TheGreyWolf said:


> One nice thing would be to have a carwash feature. When I go through you'd think I was being impacted on all sides by cars, people, curbs, etc. Alarms go off like a circus scene. It would be nice to quickly disable them all and I could listen to my radio in peace while it goes through the tunnel bath!


I have a B7 Passat - when I encounter this in a car wash I just press the Parking Sensor button on the console to slice all the alarms - have you tried that?


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

jkopelc said:


> So I have to say after owning for about a month, my biggest gripe right now is the headlights. Aesthetically, look great, love the signature led lighting and the turn signals. But the output definitely needs to be improved. I posted elsewhere that I am not sure if it is the bulb itself, the reflector housing or the beam angle - but I would definitely like to see an improvement. After coming from an X5 with headlight washers (I am definitely more aware of ensuring I keep the lights clean at gas stations etc which diminished the output during our winter snow/slush driving).
> 
> Not sure if there is an easy fix for replacing bulbs or if the headlights are sealed units












https://youtu.be/6avZwYx5GM0


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Not sure if I am the only one that has noticed - or maybe the first to comment. But IMO, I think the blind spot alert should be a different colour. (Obviously I realize this is a driver assistance feature and does not replace a proper shoulder check) but when the mirror signal light and the alert both light up the same orange colour it could lead to confusion. From time to time I have found myself double a double shoulder check because seeing the blinking orange light (which is the turn indicator) has made me doubt and think that it is the blind spot warning blinking at me.

Does anyone know if maybe this is an easy mod to replace with a red led behind the mirror instead?


----------



## rippersub (Nov 20, 2017)

wooble said:


> I just noticed a headliner issue in a small spot near my drivers door too. So annoying. Interested to hear how your dealer took care of this. I’m always afraid of them making things worse.


Hi guys, 

Can you elaborate on the headliner issues you're seeing?

I've just taken a peek through mine and notice what I believe to be a short section all the way across the edge where the headliner meets the windshield, some pics of your issues would be fantastic!

Rob


----------



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

rippersub said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can you elaborate on the headliner issues you're seeing?
> 
> ...


Mine is fixed and I don't have any pictures. If it appears too short and you think over time it could peel back, then yes bring it in. My dealer said mine was not the only one that had the issue. About half the Atlas's they had on the lot had the issue. Mine was where the headliner met the door seal. I could see the end of the headliner and over time I knew it would start to peel back and look like crap. It was replaced with no hassle from the dealer.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

rippersub said:


> .....a short section all the way across the edge where the headliner meets the windshield.....


The headliner should not touch the windshield....there should be a gap. They don't fasten the headliner to glass.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

*Things I've noticed*

Some things i've observed that i thought i'd pass along since its been about a month


*Good*
1) When putting the mirror selector in R (on SEL and SEL Prem with memory seat), the passenger mirror will dip for parking.

2) The auto climate control system (SE Tech SEL SEL Prem) has a rest button which gives residual heat from the engine after it is turned off (we never get this in the US!)

3) The auto climate control system has a menu button which brings you to a display which gives you greater control over climate. For example, with the mode selector button on the climate control panel, it will not let you select all three vent locations. The screen section allows you further customizability which is nice. It is also nice to control the rear from it.

4) You can set the e-park brake at a light and when you hit the gas it releases

5) If you shove something in the steering wheel spoke, the lane assist system works better (even when you are holding the wheel)


*Bad*
1) The LED puddle lights don't come on until the mirrors unfold. Very delayed. I wish they came on upon approaching the car like toyota/lexus. Even my subaru did that!

2) The auto high beams come on at 40 mph and it is just too fast. I wish they came on at 25mph like my mini did. More functional.

3) I wish you could have a map on the digital cockpit and the main nav screen. Too bad we don't get discover pro

4) I wish the key fob was reversed and the valet key came from the bottom where it attaches to your keys

5) It is strange that the convenience opening feature is in the headunit, yet it does nothing.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> ....10) It is strange that the convenience opening feature is in the headunit, yet it does nothing.


What does the OM say about it?


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

When would someone use the REST feature? Like when parking the car in the winter when you run into a store and come back to a warmer car?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

juched said:


> When would someone use the REST feature? Like when parking the car in the winter when you run into a store and come back to a warmer car?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly this. It is illegal in EU to leave a car running/to have remote start, so they use either rest, or aux heater systems that run on an aux tank.

In the US, if I run into the store quickly and its balls cold out, I don't want to remote start the car, or leave it running. But the residual heat is already there from the engine so it will run it while the car is off.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks. So how do I use this? Do I turn the car off and hit the button? Or turn it on and it runs automatically when I turn the car off?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

juched said:


> Thanks. So how do I use this? Do I turn the car off and hit the button? Or turn it on and it runs automatically when I turn the car off?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



yeah per the owners manual, it will only operate with the car off. I know when i press it when the car is on, it does nothing. I haven't played with it, so i don't know if you have to open the door first, or if you just press it once you turn the car off before you open the door. Either way i was very impressed they added it!


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

Don't need to open the door to use the REST feature, just engine off. 

Also handy if you're picking someone up and don't want to/can't run the engine idle. Not sure but I think it runs for about 10 mins, might depend on how much left over engine heat there is and how fast it cools down. Either way, great feature.

Convenience opening doing nothing confused me too - might have to call and ask about that one. Also agree on the auto high beams, would be nice to have it set much lower - some of us live on country roads.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

JohnNS said:


> Convenience opening doing nothing confused me too - might have to call and ask about that one.


should i ask the dealer about this one when it goes in? or is it a lost cause?


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

JohnNS said:


> Don't need to open the door to use the REST feature, just engine off.
> 
> Also handy if you're picking someone up and don't want to/can't run the engine idle. Not sure but I think it runs for about 10 mins, might depend on how much left over engine heat there is and how fast it cools down. Either way, great feature.
> 
> Convenience opening doing nothing confused me too - might have to call and ask about that one. Also agree on the auto high beams, would be nice to have it set much lower - some of us live on country roads.


Yeah, I read somewhere that it works for up to 30 minutes (I’m guessing subject to there being enough heat). Probably don’t want it running so long as to drain the battery or something.


----------



## sMartino (Sep 16, 2010)

Few days with the car and it is hard to find anything I don't like. I even like auto start/stop some complain about.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

sMartino said:


> Few days with the car and it is hard to find anything I don't like. I even like auto start/stop some complain about.


I am having the same experience as well, it’s one of the better driving experiences in the class.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

wooble said:


> Yeah, I read somewhere that it works for up to 30 minutes (I’m guessing subject to there being enough heat). Probably don’t want it running so long as to drain the battery or something.


The feature actually works quite well! Nice if you have to run in somewhere and you want to keep the car warm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

0macman0 said:


> .....Nice if you have to run in somewhere and you want to keep the car warm.....


 Not sure a person that fragile should be allowed to have a driver's license.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

ice4life said:


> 4) I wish the key fob was reversed and the valet key came from the bottom where it attaches to your keys



I can only image this was done for some security feature. I don't have the FOB, since mine's a LE, but if I did, I wouldn't want to give the valet my house key with the car's key.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

ice4life said:


> Some things i've observed that i thought i'd pass along since its been about a month
> 
> 
> *Good*
> ...


My wife's Touareg has this feature. I've only used it a couple of times but it is great for days when it is snowing to help keep it from sticking to your windshield while you run to the store to get your milk and bread


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

jkopelc said:


> Not sure if I am the only one that has noticed - or maybe the first to comment. But IMO, I think the blind spot alert should be a different colour. (Obviously I realize this is a driver assistance feature and does not replace a proper shoulder check) but when the mirror signal light and the alert both light up the same orange colour it could lead to confusion. From time to time I have found myself double a double shoulder check because seeing the blinking orange light (which is the turn indicator) has made me doubt and think that it is the blind spot warning blinking at me.
> 
> Does anyone know if maybe this is an easy mod to replace with a red led behind the mirror instead?


Same here. Great point. I would like it if it could beep as well if I turn on the signal while a car is in the blind spot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

knedrgr said:


> I can only image this was done for some security feature. I don't have the FOB, since mine's a LE, but if I did, I wouldn't want to give the valet my house key with the car's key.


I think your logic is reversed- hence my complaint. The keys stay with your house key since the valet key comes from the top of the key. I hate that since I just want to give them my fob. It is a stupid design since VW doesnt believe their demo actually valets anymore. They call it an "emergency key"


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

trbochrg said:


> My wife's Touareg has this feature. I've only used it a couple of times but it is great for days when it is snowing to help keep it from sticking to your windshield while you run to the store to get your milk and bread


Exactly- my reg had niceties like auto hold and rest. I was surprised to find rest in an american built VW. must have something to do with the teramont.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ice4life said:


> Exactly- my reg had niceties like auto hold and rest. I was surprised to find rest in an american built VW. must have something to do with the teramont.


not sure the point of autohold with an automatic transmission. I didn't mind it on my old B6 Passat with a manual transmission.


----------



## WeeeZer14 (May 25, 2012)

Any idea if the e-brake button can be replaced with one that includes the auto hold button? Would it just work? Need VCDS coding? Or do absolutely nothing?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BsickPassat said:


> not sure the point of autohold with an automatic transmission. I didn't mind it on my old B6 Passat with a manual transmission.


It was nice most of the time because when i came to a stop at a light, it was very natural in that i could just release the break pedal. When i do this with the e park brake it is much more abrupt as though the car is fighting it. 

It really is just more of a creature comfort. And considering japanses and american cars are getting it (Toyota, Subaru, Honda, lincoln etc) as of the past year or so, I don't understand why VW can't just put it back in. They said warranty, but i call bs. Most likely idiot americans don't know how to use it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

WeeeZer14 said:


> Any idea if the e-brake button can be replaced with one that includes the auto hold button? Would it just work? Need VCDS coding? Or do absolutely nothing?


This was a discussion in the CC forum years back when they dropped the auto hold feature. Short answer no.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> .....The keys stay with your house key since the valet key comes from the top of the key. I hate that since I just want to give them my fob. It is a stupid design since VW doesnt believe their demo actually valets anymore. They call it an "emergency key"


How many other makes are different than the VW setup?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ice4life said:


> It was nice most of the time because when i came to a stop at a light, it was very natural in that i could just release the break pedal. When i do this with the e park brake it is much more abrupt as though the car is fighting it.
> 
> It really is just more of a creature comfort. And considering japanses and american cars are getting it (Toyota, Subaru, Honda, lincoln etc) as of the past year or so, I don't understand why VW can't just put it back in. They said warranty, but i call bs. Most likely idiot americans don't know how to use it.


 Its liability issue. No brake lights can fool another driver into crashing into you. I stopped doing that when I drove manual.

With a manual, it's great for starting off on steep hills, especially if you're not good with the fear of rolling back as you release the brake and then operate 2 pedals 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## brbutler (Sep 15, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> Its liability issue. No brake lights can fool another driver into crashing into you. I stopped doing that when I drove manual.
> 
> With a manual, it's great for starting off on steep hills, especially if you're not good with the fear of rolling back as you release the brake and then operate 2 pedals
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


2 different features discussed here.

Hill Hold - most manual transmission cars have this now - holds the brakes for a second or two after releasing the brake pedal to help prevent rolling before clutch take-up. Our GTI has this and it works well.

Auto Hold - a setting you can select via a button on cars with an electronic e-brake that allows you to come to a stop and release the brake pedal, and the brakes remain applied until you step on the gas. Handy for stop and go traffic and at stop lights. On my old X5 the brake lights remained on until you stepped on the gas which released the brakes, and I would think this is the case with all cars with this feature. Most modern brake light switches are activated via brake fluid pressure in the master cylinder vs. the old days when it was a mechanically activated micro-switch somewhere on the brake pedal linkage. In my Durango, when using adaptive cruise control, the brake lights come on when the car automatically applies the brakes for slower traffic ahead, including coming to a full stop automatically without touching the brake pedal, and then they go off when the car automatically starts moving again.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> Its liability issue. No brake lights can fool another driver into crashing into you. I stopped doing that when I drove manual.
> 
> With a manual, it's great for starting off on steep hills, especially if you're not good with the fear of rolling back as you release the brake and then operate 2 pedals
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


X5 keeps lights on when a. hold is on and vehicle is stationary. So it is possible to do it if VW wanted to bring it back. I would say there were some other issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

edyvw said:


> X5 keeps lights on when a. hold is on and vehicle is stationary. So it is possible to do it if VW wanted to bring it back. I would say there were some other issues.....


The Mk7 Golf R with auto hold keeps the brake lights on when activated. I'm sure every VW with auto hold works the same.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BsickPassat said:


> Its liability issue. No brake lights can fool another driver into crashing into you. I stopped doing that when I drove manual.
> 
> With a manual, it's great for starting off on steep hills, especially if you're not good with the fear of rolling back as you release the brake and then operate 2 pedals
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Maybe your manual tranny was different as my Touareg did apply the brake lights when sitting. When I would get to the end of my long dark driveway and stop, the lights would still be on when i took my foot off the brake.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I honestly think it was just to cut costs and had nothing to do with getting rear ended like a bunch of people believe. If it was really that big of a concern, it would not come on the 2018 Golf R in the US (regardless of it being built in EU).


Here's an explanation for lamens

http://en.volkswagen.com/en/innovation-and-technology/technical-glossary/auto_hold_funktion.html


It's a damn shame VW is always cutting from the US. It was a much more fluidic system than setting the park brake and using the gas to release it. One other cool thing was that when you put the car in park, it would set the e-park brake automatically. I always set my park brake, so it was nice that it was automatic. When you shifted out of P, it would release again.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> I honestly think it was just to cut costs and had nothing to do with getting rear ended like a bunch of people believe. If it was really that big of a concern, it would not come on the 2018 Golf R in the US (regardless of it being built in EU)...
> 
> It's a damn shame VW is always cutting from the US. It was a much more fluidic system than setting the park brake and using the gas to release it. One other cool thing was that when you put the car in park, it would set the e-park brake automatically. I always set my park brake, so it was nice that it was automatic. When you shifted out of P, it would release again.


My 2016 R has the brake lights on when braked and stopped with auto hold and if set correctly, sets the brakes with each stop and shutoff.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ice4life said:


> I honestly think it was just to cut costs and had nothing to do with getting rear ended like a bunch of people believe. If it was really that big of a concern, it would not come on the 2018 Golf R in the US (regardless of it being built in EU).
> 
> 
> Here's an explanation for lamens
> ...


What's so hard about holding the brake pedal At a stop light?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BsickPassat said:


> What's so hard about holding the brake pedal At a stop light?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Nothing hard about holding the pedal- but when a feature is eliminated for nothing more than greed, that is what makes it hard.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

0macman0 said:


> The feature actually works quite well! Nice if you have to run in somewhere and you want to keep the car warm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a top of the line Tig loaner and it does not have rest. I love that they included this in the atlas. Makes me believe vw may have hope still yet.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ice4life said:


> Nothing hard about holding the pedal- but when a feature is eliminated for nothing more than greed, that is what makes it hard.


You drive a first year model... it hasn't been eliminated because it wasn't offered in the first place. 

On the Pq35 tiguan it was offered, then removed. Going from a car that had it to one that doesn't, I don't miss it because it was a feature I rarely used on the old car. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

ice4life said:


> yeah per the owners manual, it will only operate with the car off. I know when i press it when the car is on, it does nothing. I haven't played with it, so i don't know if you have to open the door first, or if you just press it once you turn the car off before you open the door. Either way i was very impressed they added it!


I have tried it now. After the car is off you hit the button and it runs. Works well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BsickPassat said:


> You drive a first year model... it hasn't been eliminated because it wasn't offered in the first place.
> 
> On the Pq35 tiguan it was offered, then removed. Going from a car that had it to one that doesn't, I don't miss it because it was a feature I rarely used on the old car.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


That reference was to my CC. And it was eliminated from that model hence my point.


----------



## ERHAU175 (Aug 7, 2014)

*Personalization*

I created 2 driver profiles. Atlas sometimes starts with the last profile used, but most times with the first one from the list. Inconsistent and that’s annoying.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> That reference was to my CC. And it was eliminated from that model hence my point.


In the infotainment, manually assign the key fobs to the profiles. Works great for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

0macman0 said:


> In the infotainment, manually assign the key fobs to the profiles. Works great for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oops wrong quote


----------

